# 1958 Red Phantom, New find, What to do?



## Wayne Adam (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, I really didn't need another bike, but a guy asked me if I wanted to buy a one owner Phantom.
He said it was a 1951, but when I got there, it turned out to be a '58. It is all original except for the seat
and handlebars of course.  ( The ape hangers and polo seat look rediculous, what are people thinking?)It is also missing the rear reflector and one pedal. I get calls for about six Phantoms a year,
so I usually pass, or if I buy one, I sell it. In this case, I was surprised to see that it was a Red Phantom.
 I really like the Red one, so I am wondering if I should keep it or not.
 I would hate to part it out, that wouldn't be right even though there are tons of Phantoms out there.
 The tank & light are excellent, the chrome is pretty shot, it still has the original Allstate tires on it in good shape, and the paint is average.
  I think that I got a fair deal at $225.00
 If anyone out there has a used Phantom seat & one pedal for a fair price, please let me know.

Thanks for looking!................Wayne


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2014)

*wow good buy!*

Nice score Wayne. I'd like to be the first one to offer you a chance to double your money....and you can keep the seat and handlebars!  Tim


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2014)

that is a good deal.


----------



## bike (Mar 19, 2014)

*sell it to me*

of course!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2014)

and if i'am not mistaken,there where 2 different color variations to the phantoms also.i think the color hue you have is the rare option.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2014)

*Good for you Wayne*

A steal at 225.00. The right seat, post and bars and you're home.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 19, 2014)

*Red Phantom Question?*

Quick question...Is red a fairly rare Phantom color , and what years did they offer it?............Thanks, Wayne


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 19, 2014)

Always did like the red over the black or green schwinns


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Quick question...Is red a fairly rare Phantom color , and what years did they offer it?............Thanks, Wayne




Red was offered 1950-9. The red from '50-53 was a solid color and from '54 on was the opalescent such as yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 19, 2014)

*Clean up in Isle 3*

Looks like an easy clean up job on that one.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 21, 2014)

*im a schwinn guy....*

its cooooool ....imI'm next if the other guy passes...


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh you poor thing! People try to sell you about 6 Phantoms every year. Must make you so sad. But seriously, well done. And the bonus on the banana seat and ape bars is that they are actually worth something to the Sting-Ray guys and aren't just junk to toss. The solo polo seats are always in demand.

As to whether to keep it or not. The early Phantoms have slightly neater stuff on them (locking fork, tail light) but the later ones are rarer because the middleweight market was rapidly killing the demand for the heavyweight stuff which meant fewer later Phantoms exist.  Lots of pre-'54 Phantoms show up, very popular, lots were sold. The '58s and '59s are kinda rare, but the '58s don't look any different from the '55s, '56s and '57s. The '59s are sort of neat because of the different guard decal, last of the line. Personally, I'd fix it up and ride it for a while and see how you like it. The Red is certainly neater than the more common Black. But it also isn't a minty example, so passing it on to a worthy new home wouldn't be bad either.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2014)

What's wrong with that seat and handlebars? They look correct.....?

: \


----------



## jd56 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet Wayne!!
I do love the red ones.
Wish I could find a nice priced Red Phantom.  
Your ability to find these great priced deals still amazes me.
Nice !!!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 23, 2014)

*Seat and bar*

Pm sent on the seat and bar---


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 23, 2014)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys...Hey Lawrence...You are kidding  about the seat correct?...If not, I'm worried.
 I listed the Solo-Polo seat on Ebay...It is already up to $131.00. This "wrong seat"
may end up paying for the bike.
  Also...This bike is cleaning up great. I totally tore it down to detail it.
 I will post "after" pictures soon...............Wayne


----------



## nj_shore (Mar 23, 2014)

Wayne scores like gretzky.  Good find.


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 24, 2014)

*"I think i got a fair deal at 225"*

.......are you kidding me??!!!  Man, you made out like a bandit!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 24, 2014)

man... nice bike!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 24, 2014)

*Euphman06*

Hi Jim,
    Thanks.  I actually got this bike in your neighborhood, in Tatamy, PA, just over the new bridge on Main Street.
   It is cleaning up very nicely, and once the seat and bars are changed, it will look great.
 I love the Red ones..............Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Jim,
> Thanks.  I actually got this bike in your neighborhood, in Tatamy, PA, just over the new bridge on Main Street.
> It is cleaning up very nicely, and once the seat and bars are changed, it will look great.
> I love the Red ones..............Wayne




I believe you got a ladies Elgin/Higgins from Tatamy too right? I need to get a billboard put up out there...


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 24, 2014)

*Euphman06*

Jim,
   Yes, I got that cool 1940 Ladies Elgin from Tatamy. That also was an original owner bike, I still have it.
 I also got a near mint 1972 Deluxe Twinn from Palmer Township this past summer, just across the street from the mall.
 You can find that posting in the Schwinn section of the forum if you want to see pictures of it............Wayne


----------



## cyberpaull (Mar 27, 2014)

*Wth!!!*

I'm still shocked always at changes people make to great bikes. A banana seat and ape hangers on a phantom. If I was dead in a coffin right now I would be turning over HAHA. Anyway great find.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was kidding about the saddle and bars, but the bike is very cool nonetheless!!!

Good luck with it and post pics when it's done!!!


----------

